# My Harwood automatic watch



## ajdh

I'd been researching John Harwood as he was also born in Bolton and is the inventor of the automatic wristwatch. Unfortunately he has never received the widespread recognition he deserved. Amongst his other inventions are an early impact screwdriver, an automatic pistol and a card table with a shuffling system. He had extreme difficulties getting any Swiss watchmakers to produce his designs, eventually Fortis accepted the task in 1928. Unfortunately during the depression of 1931, Harwood didn't have enough funds to survive and wound up the business. He also failed to renew the patent on his design. Rolex perfected the automatic movement and claimed it as being the first. After complaints from Harwood, they accepted his invention was first and wrote an open apology. After some exhaustive searches on Google, I found this example at a dealers in London.

Note there is no crown. The hands are set by turning the outer bezel of the watch. There's a red dot on the dial that indicates the movement is free. You turn the dial in the direction you want to alter the hands, the red dot disappears and the movement is locked. After setting the bezel is turned in the opposite direction until the dot appears and the watch is ready to go. I'm told the main spring is original, to keep the integrity of the watch. Consequently the power reserve is about 6 hours, where it was originally about 12. As for time keeping, I'm assured it's within a few minutes per day. I won't be wearing the watch so this is not a worry of mine.

Case width (excluding winding crown): 30mm
Case material: probably chrome plated silver. Hallmarked for silver, Birmingham 1928
strap width: 17mm


----------



## gimli

Very interesting watch.


----------



## Krispy

That's a serious piece of history you have there and a story I'd never heard before, thanks for sharing.

You've set the bar high for your next topic!


----------



## jsud2002

Although I am not fully awake yet I really enjoyed reading that thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## relaxer7

Wow! Bet that wasn't easy to find.


----------



## ajdh

relaxer7 said:


> Wow! Bet that wasn't easy to find.


 I think I was just lucky. :thumbsup:


----------



## aroma

I had the opportunity to buy one of these some years ago and didn't - I wish I had now


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ajdh said:


> I'd been researching John Harwood as he was also born in Bolton and is the inventor of the automatic wristwatch. Unfortunately he has never received the widespread recognition he deserved. Amongst his other inventions are an early impact screwdriver, an automatic pistol and a card table with a shuffling system. He had extreme difficulties getting any Swiss watchmakers to produce his designs, eventually Fortis accepted the task in 1928. Unfortunately during the depression of 1931, Harwood didn't have enough funds to survive and wound up the business. He also failed to renew the patent on his design. Rolex perfected the automatic movement and claimed it as being the first. After complaints from Harwood, they accepted his invention was first and wrote an open apology. After some exhaustive searches on Google, I found this example at a dealers in London.
> 
> Note there is no crown. The hands are set by turning the outer bezel of the watch. There's a red dot on the dial that indicates the movement is free. You turn the dial in the direction you want to alter the hands, the red dot disappears and the movement is locked. After setting the bezel is turned in the opposite direction until the dot appears and the watch is ready to go. I'm told the main spring is original, to keep the integrity of the watch. Consequently the power reserve is about 6 hours, where it was originally about 12. As for time keeping, I'm assured it's within a few minutes per day. I won't be wearing the watch so this is not a worry of mine.
> 
> Case width (excluding winding crown): 30mm
> Case material: probably chrome plated silver. Hallmarked for silver, Birmingham 1928
> strap width: 17mm


 I remember hearing about Harwood & that watch a few years ago, it seems to have dropped off the radar since then.


----------



## ajdh

There's still a Harwood watch company but I think they must have bought the name.

http://www.harwood-watches.com/en/home/index.html


----------



## antony

Simply Fabulous


----------



## Karrusel

If I may add to an already excellent post, John Harwood was indeed a gifted inventor & watchmaker.

During military service in WW1 he soon realised the ingress dirt & moisture via the winding crown affected the efficiency of watches, to this end he sought a solution.

His ureka moment came whilst watching children playing on a see-saw and how to harness kinetic energy.

Two close friends Louis & Philip Alexander provided the financial backing for his travel to Switzerland in his quest for patent & manufacturing.

It was here he met up with Anton Schild (AS) & Walter Vogt (Fortis) who agreed to manufacture Harwoods design.

Schild adapted one of his existing manual calibres & Fortis for casing the movement.

Also, Anton Schild was a close friend of Frederic-Emile Blancpain who was captivated by the concept & agreed to a partnership with John Harwood & manufacture some movements under a licensing arrangement.

Blanchpain later developed this movement for their Ladybird watch.

Additionally, some movements were made under licence in America.

As stated in the previous post Rolex "stole" the term "worlds first automatic watch" as John Harwood's patent has lapsed.

As late as 1956 and much litigation Rolex issued a sincere apology to John Harwood and in all subsequent advertising included a dedication to the genius of the man WHO invented the first automatic wristwatch.

In total about 30000 of these remarkable watches have been made and surviving unadulterated examples are extremely rare.

I was fortunate several years ago to acquire a silver cased model, identical to the one on permanent display in British Museum. When I can learn the process of uploading images I will post image of my example.

On a recent trip to Switzerland I was shown one in the heritage collection at the Blancpain Manufacture at Le Brassus.

Additionally, I saw there was a 18 ct gold cased model on permanent display in the Museum of International Horology in La Chaux de-Fonds.

Clearly, they put John Harwood up there with the likes of Mudge, Breguet, Arnold, Harrison etc.

Obviously, I am a big admirer of John Harwood timepieces & strive to perpetuate his foresight and memory.

Apologies if have sent anyone to sleep.

Best Regards

Alan


----------



## Caller.

Funny how these things all come together at once.

I missed this excellent thread first time around and it's resurrection caught my eye as John Harwood and his watch features in the book, '50 watches that changed the World', that I've just finished reading.

It's past midnight here now and if no-one does it before, I'll take a pic of the section about him in the morning and post it here.


----------



## WRENCH

Alan R. Handley said:


> Apologies if have sent anyone to sleep.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Alan


 No apologies required. A very interesting read. I've seen two Harwood watches and know a little of the history. Now I know a bit more, thank you.



ajdh said:


> I think I was just lucky. :thumbsup:


 Right place, right time, once in a lifetime. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Karrusel

As an addition to my previous post, it is interesting to note that Roger W Smith has set his workshop up on the Isle of Man.

For those that don't know Roger was also from Bolton and the only apprentice to serve under the late great George Daniels, also of the Isle of Man ( inventor of the co-axial escapement), his and Rogers timepieces are truly remarkable.

George Daniels books are now regarded as definitive manuscripts on watchmaking and I recommend to anyone his books & the superlative DVD "The Watchmakers Apprentice".

There must be something about the environment on the Isle of Man to inspire such remarkable advances in horology!

Thank you again for sharing my passion for horology.

Best Regards

Alan


----------



## Caller.

Here's the entry in the book I mentioned above.


----------



## Karrusel

Thanks Phil for your interesting post.

I note another publication that gives credit to Breguet for another horological invention.

There is no doubt that Breguet was an incredibly talented & innovative watch and clockmaker whose client list included the very wealthy & noble families of Europe.

However, I think it is fair to note that Abraham-Louis Perrelet & Hubert Sarton had designed automatic systems (oscillating weights as opposed to rotors) before Breguet.

Breguet had met and worked with Perrelet as an apprentice?

It may also be of interest, Breguet was also a member of the board of longitude along with John Arnold who with other academics presided on the Longtitude Prize?

It was only after many decades that John Harrison (marine chronometer) now near death, was awarded the prize of £20,000 after the Intervention of King George III for solving the Longtitude puzzle!

I know some purists will argue otherwise but sometimes we all have to look beneath the surface and take in the whole picture.

Thanks again Phil, I do enjoy other aficionados interests and viewpoint, it all adds to life's coloured tapestry.

Alan


----------



## Laughing gravy

I've just read an article about roger smith and his Isle of Man workshop. It was in a princess super yacht magazine. It may be on line or I can try to put it up later


----------



## Always"watching"

Many thanks adjh for showing that rare Harwood automatic. I am very interested in the history of the automatic movement and it is good to pay tribute to John Harwood on this forum as he was a real pioneer of the self-winding wristwatch.


----------



## dapper

John Harwood Jnr has a shop in Dunster, near Minehead, where he sells & repairs watches :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle

dapper said:


> John Harwood Jnr has a shop in Dunster, near Minehead, where he sells & repairs watches :thumbsup:


 Was there in July and he is retired now according to the lady who runs the shop across the street.


----------



## ajdh

I'd been researching John Harwood as he was also born in Bolton and is the inventor of the automatic wristwatch. Unfortunately he has never received the widespread recognition he deserved. Amongst his other inventions are an early impact screwdriver, an automatic pistol and a card table with a shuffling system. He had extreme difficulties getting any Swiss watchmakers to produce his designs, eventually Fortis accepted the task in 1928. Unfortunately during the depression of 1931, Harwood didn't have enough funds to survive and wound up the business. He also failed to renew the patent on his design. Rolex perfected the automatic movement and claimed it as being the first. After complaints from Harwood, they accepted his invention was first and wrote an open apology. After some exhaustive searches on Google, I found this example at a dealers in London.

Note there is no crown. The hands are set by turning the outer bezel of the watch. There's a red dot on the dial that indicates the movement is free. You turn the dial in the direction you want to alter the hands, the red dot disappears and the movement is locked. After setting the bezel is turned in the opposite direction until the dot appears and the watch is ready to go. I'm told the main spring is original, to keep the integrity of the watch. Consequently the power reserve is about 6 hours, where it was originally about 12. As for time keeping, I'm assured it's within a few minutes per day. I won't be wearing the watch so this is not a worry of mine.

Case width (excluding winding crown): 30mm
Case material: probably chrome plated silver. Hallmarked for silver, Birmingham 1928
strap width: 17mm


----------



## gimli

Very interesting watch.


----------



## Krispy

That's a serious piece of history you have there and a story I'd never heard before, thanks for sharing.

You've set the bar high for your next topic!


----------



## jsud2002

Although I am not fully awake yet I really enjoyed reading that thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## relaxer7

Wow! Bet that wasn't easy to find.


----------



## ajdh

relaxer7 said:


> Wow! Bet that wasn't easy to find.


 I think I was just lucky. :thumbsup:


----------



## aroma

I had the opportunity to buy one of these some years ago and didn't - I wish I had now


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ajdh said:


> I'd been researching John Harwood as he was also born in Bolton and is the inventor of the automatic wristwatch. Unfortunately he has never received the widespread recognition he deserved. Amongst his other inventions are an early impact screwdriver, an automatic pistol and a card table with a shuffling system. He had extreme difficulties getting any Swiss watchmakers to produce his designs, eventually Fortis accepted the task in 1928. Unfortunately during the depression of 1931, Harwood didn't have enough funds to survive and wound up the business. He also failed to renew the patent on his design. Rolex perfected the automatic movement and claimed it as being the first. After complaints from Harwood, they accepted his invention was first and wrote an open apology. After some exhaustive searches on Google, I found this example at a dealers in London.
> 
> Note there is no crown. The hands are set by turning the outer bezel of the watch. There's a red dot on the dial that indicates the movement is free. You turn the dial in the direction you want to alter the hands, the red dot disappears and the movement is locked. After setting the bezel is turned in the opposite direction until the dot appears and the watch is ready to go. I'm told the main spring is original, to keep the integrity of the watch. Consequently the power reserve is about 6 hours, where it was originally about 12. As for time keeping, I'm assured it's within a few minutes per day. I won't be wearing the watch so this is not a worry of mine.
> 
> Case width (excluding winding crown): 30mm
> Case material: probably chrome plated silver. Hallmarked for silver, Birmingham 1928
> strap width: 17mm


 I remember hearing about Harwood & that watch a few years ago, it seems to have dropped off the radar since then.


----------



## ajdh

There's still a Harwood watch company but I think they must have bought the name.

http://www.harwood-watches.com/en/home/index.html


----------



## antony

Simply Fabulous


----------



## Karrusel

If I may add to an already excellent post, John Harwood was indeed a gifted inventor & watchmaker.

During military service in WW1 he soon realised the ingress dirt & moisture via the winding crown affected the efficiency of watches, to this end he sought a solution.

His ureka moment came whilst watching children playing on a see-saw and how to harness kinetic energy.

Two close friends Louis & Philip Alexander provided the financial backing for his travel to Switzerland in his quest for patent & manufacturing.

It was here he met up with Anton Schild (AS) & Walter Vogt (Fortis) who agreed to manufacture Harwoods design.

Schild adapted one of his existing manual calibres & Fortis for casing the movement.

Also, Anton Schild was a close friend of Frederic-Emile Blancpain who was captivated by the concept & agreed to a partnership with John Harwood & manufacture some movements under a licensing arrangement.

Blanchpain later developed this movement for their Ladybird watch.

Additionally, some movements were made under licence in America.

As stated in the previous post Rolex "stole" the term "worlds first automatic watch" as John Harwood's patent has lapsed.

As late as 1956 and much litigation Rolex issued a sincere apology to John Harwood and in all subsequent advertising included a dedication to the genius of the man WHO invented the first automatic wristwatch.

In total about 30000 of these remarkable watches have been made and surviving unadulterated examples are extremely rare.

I was fortunate several years ago to acquire a silver cased model, identical to the one on permanent display in British Museum. When I can learn the process of uploading images I will post image of my example.

On a recent trip to Switzerland I was shown one in the heritage collection at the Blancpain Manufacture at Le Brassus.

Additionally, I saw there was a 18 ct gold cased model on permanent display in the Museum of International Horology in La Chaux de-Fonds.

Clearly, they put John Harwood up there with the likes of Mudge, Breguet, Arnold, Harrison etc.

Obviously, I am a big admirer of John Harwood timepieces & strive to perpetuate his foresight and memory.

Apologies if have sent anyone to sleep.

Best Regards

Alan


----------



## Caller.

Funny how these things all come together at once.

I missed this excellent thread first time around and it's resurrection caught my eye as John Harwood and his watch features in the book, '50 watches that changed the World', that I've just finished reading.

It's past midnight here now and if no-one does it before, I'll take a pic of the section about him in the morning and post it here.


----------



## WRENCH

Alan R. Handley said:


> Apologies if have sent anyone to sleep.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Alan


 No apologies required. A very interesting read. I've seen two Harwood watches and know a little of the history. Now I know a bit more, thank you.



ajdh said:


> I think I was just lucky. :thumbsup:


 Right place, right time, once in a lifetime. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Karrusel

As an addition to my previous post, it is interesting to note that Roger W Smith has set his workshop up on the Isle of Man.

For those that don't know Roger was also from Bolton and the only apprentice to serve under the late great George Daniels, also of the Isle of Man ( inventor of the co-axial escapement), his and Rogers timepieces are truly remarkable.

George Daniels books are now regarded as definitive manuscripts on watchmaking and I recommend to anyone his books & the superlative DVD "The Watchmakers Apprentice".

There must be something about the environment on the Isle of Man to inspire such remarkable advances in horology!

Thank you again for sharing my passion for horology.

Best Regards

Alan


----------



## Caller.

Here's the entry in the book I mentioned above.


----------



## Karrusel

Thanks Phil for your interesting post.

I note another publication that gives credit to Breguet for another horological invention.

There is no doubt that Breguet was an incredibly talented & innovative watch and clockmaker whose client list included the very wealthy & noble families of Europe.

However, I think it is fair to note that Abraham-Louis Perrelet & Hubert Sarton had designed automatic systems (oscillating weights as opposed to rotors) before Breguet.

Breguet had met and worked with Perrelet as an apprentice?

It may also be of interest, Breguet was also a member of the board of longitude along with John Arnold who with other academics presided on the Longtitude Prize?

It was only after many decades that John Harrison (marine chronometer) now near death, was awarded the prize of £20,000 after the Intervention of King George III for solving the Longtitude puzzle!

I know some purists will argue otherwise but sometimes we all have to look beneath the surface and take in the whole picture.

Thanks again Phil, I do enjoy other aficionados interests and viewpoint, it all adds to life's coloured tapestry.

Alan


----------



## Laughing gravy

I've just read an article about roger smith and his Isle of Man workshop. It was in a princess super yacht magazine. It may be on line or I can try to put it up later


----------



## Always"watching"

Many thanks adjh for showing that rare Harwood automatic. I am very interested in the history of the automatic movement and it is good to pay tribute to John Harwood on this forum as he was a real pioneer of the self-winding wristwatch.


----------



## dapper

John Harwood Jnr has a shop in Dunster, near Minehead, where he sells & repairs watches :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle

dapper said:


> John Harwood Jnr has a shop in Dunster, near Minehead, where he sells & repairs watches :thumbsup:


 Was there in July and he is retired now according to the lady who runs the shop across the street.


----------



## ajdh

I'd been researching John Harwood as he was also born in Bolton and is the inventor of the automatic wristwatch. Unfortunately he has never received the widespread recognition he deserved. Amongst his other inventions are an early impact screwdriver, an automatic pistol and a card table with a shuffling system. He had extreme difficulties getting any Swiss watchmakers to produce his designs, eventually Fortis accepted the task in 1928. Unfortunately during the depression of 1931, Harwood didn't have enough funds to survive and wound up the business. He also failed to renew the patent on his design. Rolex perfected the automatic movement and claimed it as being the first. After complaints from Harwood, they accepted his invention was first and wrote an open apology. After some exhaustive searches on Google, I found this example at a dealers in London.

Note there is no crown. The hands are set by turning the outer bezel of the watch. There's a red dot on the dial that indicates the movement is free. You turn the dial in the direction you want to alter the hands, the red dot disappears and the movement is locked. After setting the bezel is turned in the opposite direction until the dot appears and the watch is ready to go. I'm told the main spring is original, to keep the integrity of the watch. Consequently the power reserve is about 6 hours, where it was originally about 12. As for time keeping, I'm assured it's within a few minutes per day. I won't be wearing the watch so this is not a worry of mine.

Case width (excluding winding crown): 30mm
Case material: probably chrome plated silver. Hallmarked for silver, Birmingham 1928
strap width: 17mm


----------



## gimli

Very interesting watch.


----------



## Krispy

That's a serious piece of history you have there and a story I'd never heard before, thanks for sharing.

You've set the bar high for your next topic!


----------



## jsud2002

Although I am not fully awake yet I really enjoyed reading that thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## relaxer7

Wow! Bet that wasn't easy to find.


----------



## ajdh

relaxer7 said:


> Wow! Bet that wasn't easy to find.


 I think I was just lucky. :thumbsup:


----------



## aroma

I had the opportunity to buy one of these some years ago and didn't - I wish I had now


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ajdh said:


> I'd been researching John Harwood as he was also born in Bolton and is the inventor of the automatic wristwatch. Unfortunately he has never received the widespread recognition he deserved. Amongst his other inventions are an early impact screwdriver, an automatic pistol and a card table with a shuffling system. He had extreme difficulties getting any Swiss watchmakers to produce his designs, eventually Fortis accepted the task in 1928. Unfortunately during the depression of 1931, Harwood didn't have enough funds to survive and wound up the business. He also failed to renew the patent on his design. Rolex perfected the automatic movement and claimed it as being the first. After complaints from Harwood, they accepted his invention was first and wrote an open apology. After some exhaustive searches on Google, I found this example at a dealers in London.
> 
> Note there is no crown. The hands are set by turning the outer bezel of the watch. There's a red dot on the dial that indicates the movement is free. You turn the dial in the direction you want to alter the hands, the red dot disappears and the movement is locked. After setting the bezel is turned in the opposite direction until the dot appears and the watch is ready to go. I'm told the main spring is original, to keep the integrity of the watch. Consequently the power reserve is about 6 hours, where it was originally about 12. As for time keeping, I'm assured it's within a few minutes per day. I won't be wearing the watch so this is not a worry of mine.
> 
> Case width (excluding winding crown): 30mm
> Case material: probably chrome plated silver. Hallmarked for silver, Birmingham 1928
> strap width: 17mm


 I remember hearing about Harwood & that watch a few years ago, it seems to have dropped off the radar since then.


----------



## ajdh

There's still a Harwood watch company but I think they must have bought the name.

http://www.harwood-watches.com/en/home/index.html


----------



## antony

Simply Fabulous


----------



## Karrusel

If I may add to an already excellent post, John Harwood was indeed a gifted inventor & watchmaker.

During military service in WW1 he soon realised the ingress dirt & moisture via the winding crown affected the efficiency of watches, to this end he sought a solution.

His ureka moment came whilst watching children playing on a see-saw and how to harness kinetic energy.

Two close friends Louis & Philip Alexander provided the financial backing for his travel to Switzerland in his quest for patent & manufacturing.

It was here he met up with Anton Schild (AS) & Walter Vogt (Fortis) who agreed to manufacture Harwoods design.

Schild adapted one of his existing manual calibres & Fortis for casing the movement.

Also, Anton Schild was a close friend of Frederic-Emile Blancpain who was captivated by the concept & agreed to a partnership with John Harwood & manufacture some movements under a licensing arrangement.

Blanchpain later developed this movement for their Ladybird watch.

Additionally, some movements were made under licence in America.

As stated in the previous post Rolex "stole" the term "worlds first automatic watch" as John Harwood's patent has lapsed.

As late as 1956 and much litigation Rolex issued a sincere apology to John Harwood and in all subsequent advertising included a dedication to the genius of the man WHO invented the first automatic wristwatch.

In total about 30000 of these remarkable watches have been made and surviving unadulterated examples are extremely rare.

I was fortunate several years ago to acquire a silver cased model, identical to the one on permanent display in British Museum. When I can learn the process of uploading images I will post image of my example.

On a recent trip to Switzerland I was shown one in the heritage collection at the Blancpain Manufacture at Le Brassus.

Additionally, I saw there was a 18 ct gold cased model on permanent display in the Museum of International Horology in La Chaux de-Fonds.

Clearly, they put John Harwood up there with the likes of Mudge, Breguet, Arnold, Harrison etc.

Obviously, I am a big admirer of John Harwood timepieces & strive to perpetuate his foresight and memory.

Apologies if have sent anyone to sleep.

Best Regards

Alan


----------



## Caller.

Funny how these things all come together at once.

I missed this excellent thread first time around and it's resurrection caught my eye as John Harwood and his watch features in the book, '50 watches that changed the World', that I've just finished reading.

It's past midnight here now and if no-one does it before, I'll take a pic of the section about him in the morning and post it here.


----------



## WRENCH

Alan R. Handley said:


> Apologies if have sent anyone to sleep.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Alan


 No apologies required. A very interesting read. I've seen two Harwood watches and know a little of the history. Now I know a bit more, thank you.



ajdh said:


> I think I was just lucky. :thumbsup:


 Right place, right time, once in a lifetime. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Karrusel

As an addition to my previous post, it is interesting to note that Roger W Smith has set his workshop up on the Isle of Man.

For those that don't know Roger was also from Bolton and the only apprentice to serve under the late great George Daniels, also of the Isle of Man ( inventor of the co-axial escapement), his and Rogers timepieces are truly remarkable.

George Daniels books are now regarded as definitive manuscripts on watchmaking and I recommend to anyone his books & the superlative DVD "The Watchmakers Apprentice".

There must be something about the environment on the Isle of Man to inspire such remarkable advances in horology!

Thank you again for sharing my passion for horology.

Best Regards

Alan


----------



## Caller.

Here's the entry in the book I mentioned above.


----------



## Karrusel

Thanks Phil for your interesting post.

I note another publication that gives credit to Breguet for another horological invention.

There is no doubt that Breguet was an incredibly talented & innovative watch and clockmaker whose client list included the very wealthy & noble families of Europe.

However, I think it is fair to note that Abraham-Louis Perrelet & Hubert Sarton had designed automatic systems (oscillating weights as opposed to rotors) before Breguet.

Breguet had met and worked with Perrelet as an apprentice?

It may also be of interest, Breguet was also a member of the board of longitude along with John Arnold who with other academics presided on the Longtitude Prize?

It was only after many decades that John Harrison (marine chronometer) now near death, was awarded the prize of £20,000 after the Intervention of King George III for solving the Longtitude puzzle!

I know some purists will argue otherwise but sometimes we all have to look beneath the surface and take in the whole picture.

Thanks again Phil, I do enjoy other aficionados interests and viewpoint, it all adds to life's coloured tapestry.

Alan


----------



## Laughing gravy

I've just read an article about roger smith and his Isle of Man workshop. It was in a princess super yacht magazine. It may be on line or I can try to put it up later


----------



## Always"watching"

Many thanks adjh for showing that rare Harwood automatic. I am very interested in the history of the automatic movement and it is good to pay tribute to John Harwood on this forum as he was a real pioneer of the self-winding wristwatch.


----------



## dapper

John Harwood Jnr has a shop in Dunster, near Minehead, where he sells & repairs watches :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle

dapper said:


> John Harwood Jnr has a shop in Dunster, near Minehead, where he sells & repairs watches :thumbsup:


 Was there in July and he is retired now according to the lady who runs the shop across the street.


----------

